# Injection for venison roast



## agaffer (Nov 2, 2020)

I spent the last two evenings with my neighbor in our stand. So far all the deer we have seen have been to young, plus, so many bears hanging around keeping the deer away. But, I am confident that our luck will change. Anyways, I was wondering if anyone here has tried injections before smoking a rump roast? I usually smoke my venison roasts using Big Bob Gibson's recipe but, was thinking maybe a phosphate injection would help keep in some moisture.

I am still impatiently waiting for my new smoker to arrive. In the meantime, collecting new recipes and day dreaming. Two weeks until bear season and there is one I have my eye on. It is potential rug material.


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 2, 2020)

I've used Dale's low sodium as both an injection and as a marinade and it's ok. Try mixing some of the Dale's low sodium with Dr Pepper at 50/50 and see what you think I don't drink Dr Pepper but it works well for the injection or marinade. You might also consider draping or wrapping with bacon.

Oh and good luck with the deer and bear hope you have a successful season


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 2, 2020)

I use pops brine and make ham out of my deer legs comes out good.


----------



## agaffer (Nov 2, 2020)

Thank you both. I have had great success with many meats using Butchers BBQ phosphate. I emailed them and they suggested using their brisket injection or the phosphate. If my smoker ever arrives I will give both a try and report back.


----------



## K9BIGDOG (Nov 2, 2020)

I used to like Cajun Injector's French Onion but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 2, 2020)

Wishing you some success in the hunt. As stated there are many ways to inject. Hope you find one you like.

Warren


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 2, 2020)

I've wet and dry brined for moisture in my venison roasts.
Prefer a long wet brine for best results, that and wrap in bacon.
Everything's better with bacon.

I've not injected venison with phosphates, I'll be looking for this cook.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 2, 2020)

we often use creole butter for injecting, cant remember who makes it off hand since we're out of it.  Good luck on your hunts!

Ryan


----------

